# Unbelievable!



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

[h=1]How could anyone do such a thing?!!

[FONT=arial black, arial, sans-serif]Suspect confesses in pushing death of Queens dad in Times Square subway station[/FONT][/h]









[FONT=arial !important]R. Umar Abbasi[/FONT]​[FONT=arial !important]*Ki Suk Han, 58, of Queens frantically tries to climb to safety yesterday as a train bears down on him in Midtown. He was fatally struck seconds later.*[/FONT]
A 30-year-old man confessed today to being the subway psycho who “launched” an innocent straphanger into tracks, where he was killed by an oncoming Q train, law enforcement sources told The Post.
The suspect, Naeem Davis, was being questioned today in Manhattan, in connection to the grisly death of Ki Suk Han, 58, yesterday afternoon. The man was picked up on 50th Street near Seventh Avenue by a transit police captain, who was on a coffee break at 1:30 p.m. and ran over to grab him.

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/manhattan/nightmare_on_subway_tracks_GgvCtkeJj6cTeyxHns2VNP


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Crazy is everywhere:

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...ed three men&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13546842718943

The Edmonton police have charged three men in connection to an assault that took place at Churchill LRT Station.
It is reported that there was a verbal exchange between a man and a group of males and females on the LRT concourse level.
"Allegedly, the lone male was followed onto the LRT platform by two males from the group, and was assaulted and thrown onto the LRT tracks," the Edmonton Police Service said in a press release.
"The lone male attempted to climb off the rails to safety, but was prevented from doing by a third male from the group who joined in," the release adds.
The 49-year-old victim was helped by several bystanders who helped him climb to safety. 
"This individual was very lucky that he was not struck," said Ron Gabruck, director of operational support with Edmonton Transit, to the Edmonton Journal.
Irwin Joeseph Keshane, Wesley Wayne Osecap and Dean JR Rain have been charged with attempted murder and aggravated assault and are scheduled to appear in court on Tuesday.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

People who commit these acts have mental problems. There is a bipolar patient who attends our church who spoke to me about the group counselling sessions he attends. One of the patients told his group that whenever he takes the subway he hears voices urging him to push someone onto the tracks.

Ever since he told me this I've always waited for the train with my back flush against the wall!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have bipolar and so do some of my friends. I or they have never heard voices. 

I don't disbelieve that people hear voices to do bad things but it doesn't come from being bipolar. PM me if you want to know where they come from. Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm wondering how close the photographer was and whether or not he could have helped this man.

Hard to say with zoom lenses and all, and depending how close the train was--maybe there was no chance for him to help--but I do wonder about that.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I heard on the news that others are asking the same questions. The photographer claims he was using his flash to try to warn the train driver and it all happened too fast for him to do anything to help the man. Everyone else apparently ran away. What a world we live in.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I call bullshit...if you have to pull out a camera, focus and take a pic, you have time to run over & at least try pulling the guy out


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Also I find it really unnecessary and morbid that they feel the need to publish that last few seconds of the poor mans life all over the cover of the newspaper. I mean have a little respect for his family.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Anybody read the title on the photo run on the New York Post? 

"Pushed on the subway track, this man is about to die.....DOOMED"

Wtf? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Steadfastly said:


> I have bipolar and so do some of my friends. I or they have never heard voices.
> 
> I don't disbelieve that people hear voices to do bad things but it doesn't come from being bipolar. PM me if you want to know where they come from. Regards, Steadfastly


Its not my bipolar friend who hears voices, its a person in his counselling group who has a different problem.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Apparently, there was only a few seconds to rescue the man. The picture was taken with a wide lens, so the train was closer than it looks in the picture. Any reaction would have to have been instantaneous. The man could have crossed the track and escaped but was obviously too shocked to think clearly in the few seconds he had.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Krelf said:


> Ever since he told me this I've always waited for the train with my back flush against the wall!


You, my good sir, are a true Samurai.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Roryfan said:


> You, my good sir, are a true Samurai.


i dont get the bushido connection there. 


more on topic, i don't understand why we allow vultures to feed on carrion in our presence. we, as a society are sick when we do not reject the people/company who would allow that front page to be published. i don't understand why people don't rise up and do something. the more i see things like this in the world, the more i don't want to be in it anymore. by the time my time comes, i'm gonna be sooooo ready for it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I have bipolar and so do some of my friends. I or they have never heard voices.
> 
> I don't disbelieve that people hear voices to do bad things but it doesn't come from being bipolar. PM me if you want to know where they come from. Regards, Steadfastly


There are variations in bipolar disorder. Some folks do experience psychotic symptoms, but you are quite correct that most won't. We had a guy at work who was possibly bipolar, but more likely just manic. His constitution was so normally lethargic, that during his uncontrolled/untreated manic episodes there was nothing overtly "speedy" about him. He just ambled around sluggishly and got more involved in more things than he could handle.

So yeah, there is a very big spectrum, and the poor fellow who died was a victim of one very tiny swathe of that spectrum.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mhammer said:


> There are variations in bipolar disorder. Some folks do experience psychotic symptoms, but you are quite correct that most won't. We had a guy at work who was possibly bipolar, but more likely just manic. His constitution was so normally lethargic, that during his uncontrolled/untreated manic episodes there was nothing overtly "speedy" about him. He just ambled around sluggishly and got more involved in more things than he could handle.
> 
> So yeah, there is a very big spectrum, and the poor fellow who died was a victim of one very tiny swathe of that spectrum.


Thank you for that post. I have a very mild form while my son has the rapid cycling form. That is the worst type because your mood swings happen fast and furious with big highs and very low, lows. Thank goodness there are drugs that help keep it under control for the most part. My wife tells me I'm darn near normal again. That's a scary thought!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

and another thing. wouldn't that pic be important evidence in a criminal trial?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

The guy who took the pic was on one of the morning shows this AM. He said there were others closer who could have helped too but the perp was running toward him and he was afraid of getting pushed to the tracks too.

So why was his first thought to sell the pic to the tabs and not offer it to the police as evidence, as cheezy said. Even if he was momentarily frozen with fear or confusion, what a prick he is for capitalizing on such a tragic event for his own edification and financial gain.

Every word of his rationalization rings false to my ears. I see no justification for his actions during and after the event.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> Roryfan said:
> 
> 
> > You, my good sir, are a true Samurai.
> ...


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

The raving maniacs gravitate to the subways - to keep warm, maybe, but they're there in the summer too. As recently as yesterday I got on, and spotted an obvious "street" person yelling out some endless rant, full of obscenities to a subway car with a nearly full seated audience, all awkwardly shifting their gazes, embarrased at mutually having to listen to the string of vulgarities. Listening to someone in that state makes it very convincing that, yes, they could get 'physical' at a moment's notice. It was on one of the 'new' trains where you can walk through, from car to car, and that's exactly what I did.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

J-75 said:


> The raving maniacs gravitate to the subways - to keep warm, maybe, but they're there in the summer too. As recently as yesterday I got on, and spotted an obvious "street" person yelling out some endless rant, full of obscenities to a subway car with a nearly full seated audience, all awkwardly shifting their gazes, embarrased at mutually having to listen to the string of vulgarities. Listening to someone in that state makes it very convincing that, yes, they could get 'physical' at a moment's notice. It was on one of the 'new' trains where you can walk through, from car to car, and that's exactly what I did.



Major cities are dangerous places. I wouldn't live in one unless I had absolutely no choice and that doesn't seem likely for me at this point.

Being unaware of your surroundings, sleepy, or distracted in such an environment can obviously be deadly.

I'll go almost anywhere, but I'm bloody careful about where I live.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

J-75 said:


> The raving maniacs gravitate to the subways - to keep warm, maybe, but they're there in the summer too. As recently as yesterday I got on, and spotted an obvious "street" person yelling out some endless rant, full of obscenities to a subway car with a nearly full seated audience, all awkwardly shifting their gazes, embarrased at mutually having to listen to the string of vulgarities. Listening to someone in that state makes it very convincing that, yes, they could get 'physical' at a moment's notice. It was on one of the 'new' trains where you can walk through, from car to car, and that's exactly what I did.


Remember the days when an indigent could pay 50 cents and spend all day in a downtown movie theatre, watching 3rd run B-movies, and yelling at the screen? Many have gravitated to the public library, but even those are disappearing, and malls don't want 'em.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

I can't understand why there is no light curtain, emergency pull cords or buttons, alarms or signals of any kind for a witness or victim to signal an oncoming train.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

dradlin said:


> I can't understand why there is no light curtain, emergency pull cords or buttons, alarms or signals of any kind for a witness or victim to signal an oncoming train.


It would cost money.

I'm not sure the train could have stopped in time anyway.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well that's just it.

Tragedies like this one are over in an instant, and can start mere milliseconds before the train arrives.

Perhaps the ideal is some sort of retractable barrier that stays up until the train has come to a full stop. So, something high enough to keep kids off, and impede drunks or depressed people from efficiently finding their way onto the tracks, but low enough that a quick whsssshhhhht, and it's pulled down and out of the way.

But we're likely talking millions for the sake of maybe 2-3 lives a year per transit system. That's cold, but that's how it is.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mhammer said:


> But we're likely talking millions for the sake of maybe 2-3 lives a year per transit system. That's cold, but that's how it is.


There are a lot more than that if we include the suicides. We use to hear about them on a regular basis but the media has been asked/told not to publish these stories because the consensus is, more people will do it. Suicide rates have been steadily climbing for decades so there are likely even more people jumping in front of trains now than when it was public knowledge.

Rather than band aid solutions, we should be thinking about the root causes.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mhammer said:


> Well that's just it.
> 
> Tragedies like this one are over in an instant, and can start mere milliseconds before the train arrives.
> 
> ...


The current system is actually pretty dangerous and I am surprised we don't see more people being mangled. If you are in Toronto at rush hour or after a sporting event or concert the platforms are jammed and even the yellow lines that you are "supposed" to stand behind are way too close to the tracks. The tracks are too deep and if someone falls in they have had it. Not a good system at all


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> There are a lot more than that if we include the suicides. We use to hear about them on a regular basis but the media has been asked/told not to publish these stories because the consensus is, more people will do it. Suicide rates have been steadily climbing for decades so there are likely even more people jumping in front of trains now than when it was public knowledge.
> 
> Rather than band aid solutions, we should be thinking about the root causes.


Most of those are VIA Rail trains I suspect.

It's pretty hard to stop that sort of thing.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It could be. A friend who use to take the subway a lot told me it wasn't uncommon for the subway to be late because of some delay. They would hear through the grapevine in the next day or so that there was another suicide.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Milkman said:


> It would cost money.
> 
> I'm not sure the train could have stopped in time anyway.


If there was enough time to take photographs, there may have been a fighting chance... if not in this case then perhaps another. Heck, how about slowing the train down before it enters the station and providing more reaction time.

There are many technologies used in industrial machine controls (and laws/liabilities that mandate their use) that could be applied to increase safety in that environment.

It just seems to me that in this day and age that something both could and should be done.

Perhaps a lawsuit or two would instigate some change.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i ride the subway almost every day. there are a fair number of suicides. any time you are on the ttc and hear of a delay caused by "a track level emergency" that's probably a suicide. i have been on a couple of trains people have jumped in front of. if ttc and toronto was concerned about it, we'd have these


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> i ride the subway almost every day. there are a fair number of suicides. any time you are on the ttc and hear of a delay caused by "a track level emergency" that's probably a suicide. i have been on a couple of trains people have jumped in front of. if ttc and toronto was concerned about it, we'd have these


You can still climb over those, though, can't you?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> You can still climb over those, though, can't you?


Looks like you could, but it would certainly make it more difficult for someone to push someone elso over the side.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i dunno about anyone else, but if i'm on the platform, i ain't letting somebdy else climb over that barrier. no way, it's not going to happen while i'm there.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It looks like it's less than 6 ft tall. I could be over that before you knew what was going on I think.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well at least it would be something that YOU wanted to do, and not the result of stumbling or tripping or being shoved by someone.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> i dunno about anyone else, but if i'm on the platform, i ain't letting somebdy else climb over that barrier. no way, it's not going to happen while i'm there.


I agree wholeheartedly and you're also right on making it difficult to be pushed over. Carried, catapulted, slung, yes but definitely not pushed.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> It looks like it's less than 6 ft tall. I could be over that before you knew what was going on I think.


Obviously, you've not seen Cheezy in action!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Well at least it would be something that YOU wanted to do, and not the result of stumbling or tripping or being shoved by someone.


Yeah I think they're a suitable level of protection.

The problem is paying for them.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Obviously, you've not seen Cheezy in action!



LOL, maybe, but I'm pretty quick for an old guy.

I'd say barriers like those would have saved this victim's life.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> LOL, maybe, but I'm pretty quick for an old guy.
> 
> I'd say barriers like those would have saved this victim's life.


I'd say you're right and the cost/money is the reason all subway lines don't have them.


----------

